# With my spaceship



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

Today I went out to fly a little with my spaceship, had long without turning their engines  , the evening was complicated by the wind, but flew like angels !!!

Greetings ....... Loco Alf :wave:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Cool starthship! And very nice shooting ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very cool looking starship and as always nice shooting my friend.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I love that natural starship. Gotta look for curvy branches.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genial!!! Es la arma de star trek!! :rofl:

Sos un grande!

Great job like always super Alf

ciao

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shooting and grat jump...you remind me of someone...


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

It is a fantastic spacecraft for galactic flight.

Great 20m shooting. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A natural spacecraft! How awesome is that? Nice!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

¡¡¡Te puliste con las lineas de esa astronave de combate !!!

Que hermosa obra de arte Felicidades y Gracias Maestro Alf

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Ahora, a ver los videos y seguir disfrutando . . .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice one...really graceful. Bet it shoots like a champ! From the 2 vids it sure does (and so do you!)

It appears you used two natural forks...one for the business end and one for the arm rest...could that be the case amigo?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AMAZING work!!!

It only could be created by your imaginative mind!!!!!

A natural starship!!!! ...Eres loco, amigo. Pero genial!!!! 

Un abrazo ...Q


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Me gusta mucho Papi Alf!!!!!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Que buena nave Alf!! y que bárbaro!! que puntería!!! Saludos!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

¡Tu eres el maestro de los slingshots, ahora! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful work Alf! :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> Cool starthship! And very nice shooting ...
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


always I appreciate your time !!!

My respects Mr. Charles.



BC-Slinger said:


> Very cool looking starship and as always nice shooting my friend.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


 :rofl: Thank you very much !!! My admiration Master.



Steve32 said:


> I love that natural starship. Gotta look for curvy branches.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'm sure you will find them !!! 

thanks mate


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Volp said:


> Genial!!! Es la arma de star trek!! :rofl:
> 
> Sos un grande!
> 
> ...


 :cookie: este , creo que me volví loco  todos funcionan !!!



Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great shooting and grat jump...you remind me of someone...


Amico Marco !!! quando mi vedi fare un salto o qualcosa del genere !! , Pensa che sia sempre in onore di un grande Maestro, vi incoraggio a praticare, è la medaglia amici !!!

Un grande abbraccio :wave:



samurai1 said:


> It is a fantastic spacecraft for galactic flight.
> 
> Great 20m shooting. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: I am glad


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Ibojoe said:


> A natural spacecraft! How awesome is that? Nice!!!


Thank you very much, I was lucky to find the branch !!!



Peter Recuas said:


> ¡¡¡Te puliste con las lineas de esa astronave de combate !!!
> 
> Que hermosa obra de arte Felicidades y Gracias Maestro Alf
> 
> ...


 :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: usted si que es un Grande !!! , le tengo en mi mente amigo :king:



Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice one...really graceful. Bet it shoots like a champ! From the 2 vids it sure does (and so do you!)
> 
> It appears you used two natural forks...one for the business end and one for the arm rest...could that be the case amigo?


Thank you very much sir !!! It is ash and are two forks


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> AMAZING work!!!
> 
> It only could be created by your imaginative mind!!!!!
> 
> ...


  You know me well !!!



Flatband said:


> Me gusta mucho Papi Alf!!!!!!


  , querido amigo me partes el corazón , estoy seguro que estaría muy elegante en su colección !!! ............



BAT said:


> Que buena nave Alf!! y que bárbaro!! que puntería!!! Saludos!


  el bosque es sabio , no se te olvide !!!

Muchas gracias , estas trabajando genial !!! , mucha chamba pati Master .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> ¡Tu eres el maestro de los slingshots, ahora! :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thank you very much !!! for their work and my words were always my admiration !!! :bowdown: :wub:



E.G. said:


> Beautiful work Alf! :bowdown:


 :king: You're very kind friend, continue to advance !!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't seen a double natty! Linda imaginacion amigo...su punteria no esta mal tambien! Originalidad..terminacion, deseno, todo esta excelente. Que buen idea de uso de dos naturales.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

That was a pretty scary ricochet on that first shot  . Apart from that, that is an incredibly beautiful starship man! Well done! And great shooting!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I haven't seen a double natty! Linda imaginacion amigo...su punteria no esta mal tambien! Originalidad..terminacion, deseno, todo esta excelente. Que buen idea de uso de dos naturales.


  Very friendly friend !!!!



SharpshooterJD said:


> That was a pretty scary ricochet on that first shot  . Apart from that, that is an incredibly beautiful starship man! Well done! And great shooting!


I very much appreciate your words and time, :thumbsup:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats genius man. Too cool for school


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats genius man. Too cool for school


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shooting!

Very nice shooter!


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

pult421 said:


> Thats genius man. Too cool for school





Beanflip said:


> Nice shooting!
> 
> Very nice shooter!





Steve32 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 Thank you very much, are very friendly :wave:


----------

